# Netbook Vs Epson P-7000



## Wabusk (Apr 14, 2009)

This is a question i cant seem to decide on! I have been researching for months and still cannot come to a conclustion as to which would be better for me. Heres the problem...

I will be embarking on a 8 month backpacking trip starting in Moscow, Russia and hopefully ending in Darwin, Australia. Most of the trip is going to be concentated in Mongolia,China and South East Asian Countries staying in budget accomodations. Photography has become a very impotant part of my travels over the last 2 years and im convinced that i will travel as light as possible. My only dilema is how to back up while on the road. Alot of travellers resources suggest simply using internet cafes along the way but due to security reasons (card corruption) i would like to be able to back up my photos myself and im prepared to spend some money on this. Ive narrowed my choices down to the Aspire one netbook or the Epson P-7000? i really cannot make my mind up....i like the portability of the epson but dont like the limited space or price tag. i do plan to shoot in large JPEG not Raw to save space but is 160gb going to get my very far? I like the idea of having the freedom of a  netbook but dont like thats its going to be a target for theives and also would hate to be "the guy with the laptop". Ive been beating myself over this for months id love to hear any and all suggestions you guys might have.
cheers, Nick


----------



## Garbz (Apr 14, 2009)

One or two laptop harddrives should be more than what you need. It's not just internet cafes, but photoshop will also allow you to move media, or even offer a backup to dvd service for you.

I was considering the same thing, but as good as a netbook sounds, it still doesn't fit with the idea of travelling light. If you don't need the internet then I suggest you bring two small laptop HDDs in sturdy cases. They are lighter and smaller. Btw most card failures allow recovery to be performed. So bring a spare card. They often die while writing not while reading.


----------



## dkedar (May 15, 2010)

need help! just bought a epson p-7000 and can't read video files. no problem reading photo files but video not supported. how can i fix the problem?
tks

daniel


----------



## usayit (May 15, 2010)

Image tanks do not support all video and image types.   IIRC, MPEG-4 is what is supported by the P7000.   No way to fix it because it isn't broken... just not supported.


----------



## faithhevans (May 21, 2010)

The Epson Image Tank is smaller, yet more expensive and has less capacity.Epsons P-7000 Multimedia Storage Device is primarily designed for photographers, but it does feature video playback of standard definition video.


----------



## Cedar (May 21, 2010)

I say netbook + photomatix and GIMP.

Should suite your travels well!


----------

